# Paphiopedilum mastersianum ‘Chocolate’



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

Well, it finally opened after 2 months from first sign of low bud! 

The interesting thing is that the pouch is really dark chocolate, not common in this species, which usually range from light rose to pale brown. 

Petals are light mahogany brown and the dorsal sepal is apple green with white halo. 

Only downside is that the DS doesn’t flatten out as well as the better ones that are out there. Maybe need more time to stretch as it has only been open for 3-4 days. 

NS = 10 cm
DS = 4 x 4 cm
P = 1.8 x 5 cm


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2020)

lovely


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 4, 2020)

Extraordinary clone!I love it!!!!Awardalbe, I think.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you both. This is my 4th favourite Paph species!


----------



## kiwi (Apr 4, 2020)

Very nice. What are your top 3 species?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

Top 3:

1. venustum
2. javanicum album
3. parishii

I’m curious on other’s top 3s?


----------



## lori.b (Apr 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Top 3:
> 
> 1. venustum
> 2. javanicum album
> ...


1. sanderianum
2. hangianum
3. micranthum

Beautiful mastersianum btw, another one to add to my wish/need/gotta have list.


----------



## kiwi (Apr 4, 2020)

1. rothschildianum
2. micranthum
3. hangianum (especially album)


----------



## Guldal (Apr 4, 2020)

dodidoki said:


> Extraordinary clone!I love it!!!!Awardalbe, I think.



Hear, hear - extraordinary beautifull flower! May we see the plant in toto?

And where in the world did you happen to get hold of such beauty? If I may be so free to ask? I've never seen anything like it!

To name a top 3 is for me impossible - there are so many wonderfull ones, each possesing their individual charm!

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## gego (Apr 5, 2020)

Color is exceptional!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

lori.b said:


> 1. sanderianum
> 2. hangianum
> 3. micranthum
> 
> Beautiful mastersianum btw, another one to add to my wish/need/gotta have list.


Thank you. I hope to cross this with the wonderful mastersianum from Dandrobium who posted here last month. I will also send this pollen to Paph Paradise to cross with his exceptional cultivars from OZ.

I do love micranthum too esp. the album. I have one NBS from Popow and he is so cute.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

kiwi said:


> 1. rothschildianum
> 2. micranthum
> 3. hangianum (especially album)


All good ones. 
I did get two hangianum album seedlings from Taiwan. They are growing but very slow. About 3.5 inch leafspan. I'd estimate about 4-7 years from blooming LOL.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Hear, hear - extraordinary beautifull flower! May we see the plant in toto?
> 
> And where in the world did you happen to get hold of such beauty? If I may be so free to ask? I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the flower accolades. This is a first bloom seedling I got from Orchid Inn about 2 years ago. It is mastersianum 'Jeannie' x self. I got about 3-4 of these. And a few more from Marlowe's too. I think about 2-3 are in low bud (maybe).

Will post whole plant soon.

I agree … to choose top 3 is almost impossible. But if I had to save 3 plants, that's what I would pick, eventhough my albums (like my lowii, wardii, purpuratum, helenae, venustums, micranthum, malipoense, tonsums, wolterianum/appletonianum, henryanum, charlesworthiis, papuanum) are my most prized. Plus my sanderianums and roths, and my tigrinums and randsiis.

What would you save?


----------



## Don I (Apr 5, 2020)

That is very nice.
Don


----------



## Guldal (Apr 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> What would you save?



Leslie, this is a cruel game...you wouldn't ask a caring mother, which of her children she would save from a house on fire, would you? As my mentor, mr. Christiansen of Fredensborg, once said with vehemence and indignation, waiting for some plants in transit to arrive and being let down by the postal services: "After all, those orchids are LIVING BEINGS!"

Hard pressed, I would probably go for grabbing cultivars, that I have an affinity to, rather than species:

- insigne 'Harefield Hall' (because I love its flowers and because it, allegedly, is one of few of this cultivars still residing in Europe)
- helenae fma aureum 'Lemon Elf'
- henryanum 'Heavy Metal'
- hirs. var. esquirolei fma. viride 'Richard Globe IM'
- my two very different clones of druryi

And finally two plants, I haven't seen in flower yet, and would hate not to:
- rothschildianum ('Sam's Choice' x 'MM Best') - the other clones of this cross, I've seen on photos, have been among the best of the species
- stonei fma alboflavum (because I've grown it for years - and for it to flower might be my only chance to see it irl! )


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well, it finally opened after 2 months from first sign of low bud!
> 
> The interesting thing is that the pouch is really dark chocolate, not common in this species, which usually range from light rose to pale brown.
> 
> ...


I. Love. IT.


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 5, 2020)

Thats a gorgeous bloom Leslie! I love the dark pouch! It should fully open after about a week, at least mine took about that long. I'll cut the spike and send the pollen this week.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice and good job!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Dandrobium said:


> Thats a gorgeous bloom Leslie! I love the dark pouch! It should fully open after about a week, at least mine took about that long. I'll cut the spike and send the pollen this week.


That would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Leslie, this is a cruel game...you wouldn't ask a caring mother, which of her children she would save from a house on fire, would you? As my mentor, mr. Christiansen of Fredensborg, once said with vehemence and indignation, waiting for some plants in transit to arrive and being let down by the postal services: "After all, those orchids are LIVING BEINGS!"
> 
> Hard pressed, I would probably go for grabbing cultivars, that I have an affinity to, rather than species:
> 
> ...


Indeed we need to save them all! They are our babies!

But you have chosen so rest assured it’s only hypothetical lol. 

We wait anxiously for your stonei album to flower as well. I have seen one once in bloom at the Windsor show owned by Zephyrus Orchids. It was the type plant in the official species description. Was unique and ghostly in appearance. I was flabbergasted! And salivated over it many moments.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

As promised... the whole plant. 
The flowers looked different (in colors) against a black background. Played funny tricks to my eye as I moved it back to the lights. Maybe the pouch got lighter?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 6, 2020)

It's still gorgeous!

I really hope, that Sam will make a list for european orders this May - even though we probably won't see him in person, as my guess is, that all orchid shows still will be closed at that point in time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 6, 2020)

Guldal said:


> It's still gorgeous!
> 
> I really hope, that Sam will make a list for european orders this May - even though we probably won't see him in person, as my guess is, that all orchid shows still will be closed at that point in time.


Thanks Jens... I thnk I will keep it LOL.
Yes all spring shows in the world are cancelled but that does not mean plants cannot be shipped. So lets hope that Sam can continue his online orders!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Apr 7, 2020)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Perennial (Apr 7, 2020)

So beautiful！


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks all. I really appreciate like minded souls who adore the species!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 9, 2020)

Leslie, thats an extraordinary and impressive P. masterianum clone. Congrats.
Please save myself of nameing you my top 3 or the plants, I would save in case of fire in our house. To think about it would take too much time and energy and I would end with headaches. Lol


----------



## gego (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful!!! Maybe raise the temp a bit plus additional nutrients?


----------

